# Did you know what you were having?



## vickyandchick

Hi Ladies:flower:

Well the title says it all really, since we found out I'm pregnant I've always thought beanie is a boy; I refer to baby as a 'he' too:blush:
It's not because I want a boy it's just because that's what I think we're having:shrug: If we have a girl I'll be over the moon too.

So I was just wondering is anyone had an instinct as to what they were having and, if so, were you right?


----------



## mamaduke

With DS1, I had no instinctive guidance. DH & I figured we'd have a girl based on his dad's line of one male heir to carry the last name for the past 4 generations and the fact that DH thought he wouldn't get a boy the first time around. DS1 made sure to show us his boy parts proudly every scan. :haha:

With DS2, I had some instinctive guidance that he's a boy, but it wasn't until around 17w. That's when I started having dreams of chasing after another little boy in our backyard. And the day before my 20w scan, I happened to be home with DS1, watching him play, and thinking "I just can't picture myself as a mom to a girl. I try... and I see a brick wall. I'm pretty sure this is a boy." And sure enough... we eventually saw boy parts at the 20w scan!


----------



## krissie328

I was certain we were have a girl. I even made her a blanket. And then at the 20 week ultrasound baby was a very obvious boy.


----------



## SouthernC

With my son I always knew he would be a boy, with the pregnancy I feekl lie its a girl for some reason, but could be long, happy either way though


----------



## Yo_Yo

I knew dd1 was a girl....I also "knew" dd2 was a BOY and she is very much a girl!!
So I am keeping quiet 3rd time around!


----------



## nic18

My instinct was wrong!
I thought I was having a girl, but i'm having a boy!


----------



## MeeOhMya

I knew dd was a girl from the minute I found out I was pregnant! I told my husband right away and when people said its a boy I told them no it's a girl. :) My first instinct with this pregnancy was boy. But now I go back and forth. We're team yellow till delivery day so we'll see if I'm right again!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Yes but wasnt until i was between 34-36wks when i felt really connected with baby as she was left as a surprize :) x


----------



## themarshas

I didn't by my hubby did. We DTD 3 days before ovulation and he headed out of town for work. I honestly figured we had no shot of getting pregnant, but he looked at me after and said "we just made a baby girl". Less than two weeks later I found out I was pregnant and we are in fact having a baby girl. Creeper!


----------



## modified

I was convinced I was having a boy and referred to the baby as he and him.

She's a girl :haha:


----------



## RosieRosieP

I have being saying 'he' since we saw our baby at a scan at 4 weeks.

I think it is due to dh and the in laws drubbing into me the last 10 years if we had a baby it would be a boy. Don't get wrong i would be thrilled if it was a boy but think I am trying lesson the blow :shrug:


----------



## CharlWhite

I knew with both, although it could have been a lucky guess. Everyone told me DD was a boy and I was adamant she wasn't. This time round everyone thought he was a boy including me and we were right. x


----------



## TXJen

I was completely convinced I was having a girl, but REALLY wanted a boy... So much so that on the way to our anatomy scan I was ridiculously nervous that I was going to be disappointed. 

Turns out it's a boy. :) And now I know that I wouldn't have been disappointed and would very much love a girl, too... Don't know why I was so obsessed with having a boy for so long!


----------



## OmarsMum

With my 1st I had a dream he was a boy, & my instinct was right :) 

This time DS refers to bump as brother so we're going with that loool, until now I have no clue :p it doesn't really make a difference, a girl would be nice as we will have one of each by again DS wants a brother to play with xx


----------



## CaptainMummy

With dd1, I had no clue. I knew dd2 was a girl though (lol, I suppose I had a 50/50 chance!) but I have no feelings this time! We are not finding out either so it will be exciting!


----------



## Lez2688

With my first I was positive it was a boy just had a 'feeling' sure enough it was :)
This time at first I thought girl as this pregnancy is completely diff but it's defo another little boy in there :) x


----------



## kimbob89

With my DS I was convinced he was a girl but definitely a boy! With number 2 I wasnt as sure but thought probably boy and 2 scans have said girl so my instincts are rubbish!


----------



## Unexpected212

I KNEW my son was a boy

But then I KNEW this one was a boy...it's a girl lol


----------



## fxmummyduck

Was convinced it was a girl, but all the old wives tales pointed to boy. We were team yellow, so when they placed baby on my tummy and my dh said its a boy, I just kept saying hello baby, I cant believe you're a boy! Have to say we are thrilled, but im sure we wouldn't have minded either way.

Have a feeling im destined to have boys now!

But I was so wrong before... lol!


----------



## ashleyg

I knew that this one was a girl from the moment I got pregnant. I kept having dream of her! At our scan it definitely showed she was a little girl


----------



## pooch

With my first i knew she was a girl from day one. This time i had no idea! Cravings were different so i was convinced it was a boy but nope!


----------



## ChristiansMum

I have been right with all 3 I mine :) I just knew DS was a boy and DD was a girl as soon as I got my BFP but this time everyone said it was a girl but I knew it was another boy and yep I got it right again :) I also got my SILs kids right as well hahaa x


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I've been convinced from the beginning that I'm having a girl. 

Everyone keeps telling me it's a boy. 

I'll find out in about a month or so!


----------



## mamapavlic

I knew from the get-go that we were having a boy. :)


----------



## whigfield

I was convinced it was a girl. No idea why.

He's all boy! :haha:


----------



## AllyTiel

I was totally sure I was having a boy the first time. Even had boy dreams. But at my ultrasound she was a girl. :) I would have been happy with either, I just knew at some point I wanted a girl. I feel boy this time, (13 weeks) but we know how that turned out last time. :winkwink:


----------



## prachipie

Did any of you have a feeling based on when you BD and O'd? I know some people swear the Shuttles Method works. Based on that, it looks like we BD on the day I O'd, so I'm thinking a boy. I was sorta hoping for a girl, but of course healthy is what matters most.


----------



## Selaphyna

with my first, the first name that popped in my head was his name. From the get go I knew he was a boy, just that instinct. Confirmed at 20 week u/s.

As for this one, I have no clue what so ever. OH wants a girl, and he refers to Pickle as her sometimes. At this time, he doesn't want to find out the gender, and I'm going along with him because this is his first child. But part of me wants to find out because I want to be a bit more prepared. I also have no names picked out. I do still have the one girls name I had picked out with first (as a just in case), but OH said he wanted to decide on names together and different than before (I think because before was with my ex).


----------



## shmunster

I felt from the start that my son was a boy and with this one I felt it was a girl, and the 20w scan agreed, I know lots of people who got their gut feeling wrong though!


----------



## petite ping

I knew that both were girls before the scans.

The second one was easier to guess as we dtd just before I left on a business trip and I ovulated the day after.


----------



## RosieRosieP

RosieRosieP said:


> I have being saying 'he' since we saw our baby at a scan at 4 weeks.
> 
> I think it is due to dh and the in laws drubbing into me the last 10 years if we had a baby it would be a boy. Don't get wrong i would be thrilled if it was a boy but think I am trying lesson the blow :shrug:

Our 'he' is very definitely a 'she' still can't believe it! 

Mom in law adamant baby is a boy she will have a lovely surprise when our little lady arrives x


----------



## hopettc3

I knew I was having a girl with both of my previous pregnancies. We decided not to find out till the birth and I was right with both! This time, we're going to find out at our next scan. I don't really have a strong feeling either way, but I'm thinking boy. We'll find out on Friday!


----------



## firefly15

I was convinced early on that DS was a boy and had 2 very vivid dreams about a boy. We stayed team yellow but I would have been shocked if he'd turned out to be a girl!! I thought this time I'd get a feeling too but I honestly have no clue, which I'm finding quite strange. If I'm honest I'd love this bump to turn out to be pink...we're staying team yellow so going to have to wait to find out!


----------



## cantwaitforu

I knew ds1 was a boy the second I got my bfp. With ds2 I suspected it at the beginning as we only dtd on the day I ovulated and just had a gut feeling it was a boy.

With this one I would love, love, love to have a daughter so I'm ignoring my gut instincts of boy. We find out in June.


----------



## Beanonorder

I had absolutely no feeling either way. We stayed team yellow and I only had two baby dreams my whole pregnancy and both were very vivid and it was a boy. My friend told me that means I'll have a girl and I did.


----------



## Buttercup84

With my first DD yes, with this one no I really had no idea! Everyone else thought I was having a boy this time though based on me being very hungry this time versus losing my appetite first time around, proved that theory wrong anyway :winkwink:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I knew pretty much right away that it was a girl, but DH thought boy. It got to a point around weeks 13-15 where strangers started telling me it was a girl. I just "knew". It sounds so funny, but my instinct was exactly right. Found out at 20 weeks it was indeed a girl.


----------



## fides

vickyandchick said:


> So I was just wondering is anyone had an instinct as to what they were having and, if so, were you right?

had strong instincts first 3 pregnancies for girl (m/c, boy & boy). this time, i don't trust myself and go back and forth b/c i don't want to get my hopes up like that again.

a pregnant friend of mine recently remarked, moms think they just KNOW what they're having, but only half of them are right! :haha:


----------



## vickyandchick

I completely forgot I made this thread:haha: 
Safe to say my mama's intuition was 100% correct, our little one is most definitely a boy:D:blue:


----------



## victoria1987

I thought very strongly from the beginning that this baby was a girl even though I had a slight preference for a boy (DH REALLY wanted a boy). Turned out at my 20 week scan he was very clearly showing his boy parts! Definitely having a boy. Won't trust my gender instincts in the future lol!


----------



## LuxAeterna

Yes, with all of them.


----------



## Jinga

With my son, I knew he was going to be a boy. This time around, my gut was telling me girl, but I kept trying to convince myself that I didn't really know. She is a girl, so my gut was right on both times.


----------



## ToughhGal

Yes I knew I would have a girl first even before getting pregnant. I was right <3


----------



## Zeri

I had a feeling all along this baby was a boy and I was right!


----------



## ladyluck8181

I've had an instinct with all of mine, pretty much as soon as I've seen a positive test and I have always been right. That being said with 50/50 odds it could just be sheer luck on my side :rofl:

I'm pretty much certain this one is a girl, so much so I keep referring to baby as 'her' hopefully find out in the next couple of weeks :happydance:


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

I was adamant I was having a boy with DD.

I was wrong :haha:


----------

